# Ever wonder if ginsan will etch?



## dwalker (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## rick_english (Apr 24, 2017)

Sweet.


----------



## Matus (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice. What did you use for etching?


----------



## dwalker (Apr 24, 2017)

I used ferric chloride and white vinegar 1:1. Submerged for 10 seconds. I was trying to bring out the contrast in the Damascus cladding. I did not expect the core steel to darken as it did, but I think I'm going to leave it for now. I will probably give it the finger stone treatment eventually.


----------



## Nemo (Apr 24, 2017)

That's kinda cool


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow. I should have kept kept that knife. What a cool looking knife now.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 25, 2017)

El Pescador said:


> Wow. I should have kept kept that knife. What a cool looking knife now.



I'm really enjoying it. It's getting a new handle, too. Definately my prettiest knife and a good performer too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice to know, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Nice to know, thanks for sharing this.



Np problem Dave. It was your tutorial that gave me the knowledge and confidence to do etching, so thank you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 26, 2017)

dwalker said:


> Np problem Dave. It was your tutorial that gave me the knowledge and confidence to do etching, so thank you.




You're welcome


----------

